# Best Age to Identify MBTI Type?



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

At what age can a person's MBTI type and/or cognitive functions be most easily and accurately determined?


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Strongly depends on the individual.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

I know for a fact it's not stable during teenage years, so maybe around 21? Even at that age people are still discovering themselves and further expanding their understanding of things. Some tendencies never change, some do. I'd say (just for the sake of sounding wise) it's better to understand the functions and notice which are used more in daily and long-term, than to put a label early on that might not fit later.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

well, l think brain development plays a role but l don't think waiting until the brain is fully mature is necessary.

However, l haven't really understood why it's accepted that "type never changes'' or that it's inborn for that reason. Never changes after fully developed? Kids simply aren't using pretty crucial areas they will use more as adults and l don't see why it wouldn't affect cognitive functions.

But l would say 14-15 seems sufficient. l haven't changed dramatically since then and l probably started showing Ti preference around 10-11.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

It depends on the person. I'm guessing for most people late teens to twenties is the best time to begin figuring it out. I also think some types have more self awareness which makes it easier for certain personalities at a younger age.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Considering personality doesn't really change, any time is good: However, I would avoid the puberty years (10-14/5) because many things can change. For instance, I was much more extroverted in 7th-9th grade: before and after that, I was introverted. So that wouldn't have been a good time to be tested. 

Everything was being F-ed up xD


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> well, l think brain development plays a role but l don't think waiting until the brain is fully mature is necessary.
> 
> However, l haven't really understood why it's accepted that "type never changes'' or that it's inborn for that reason. Never changes after fully developed? Kids simply aren't using pretty crucial areas they will use more as adults and l don't see why it wouldn't affect cognitive functions.
> 
> But l would say 14-15 seems sufficient. l haven't changed dramatically since then and l probably started showing Ti preference around 10-11.


I think I started showing Ti preference when I was six.. I honestly have to say that, looking back, I haven't changed much since then. I've developed my functions more, but I still seem to act the same only in a more mature way. Actually, I changed a bit when I was 13-15. I was not exactly myself, mainly because of low confidence and self esteem. Now that I'm older, I can see how I'm returning back to the way I was when I was younger and allowing myself to be the person who I wanted to be then, only I act older obviously.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Arya said:


> I think I started showing Ti preference when I was six.. I honestly have to say that, looking back, I haven't changed much since then. I've developed my functions more, but I still seem to act the same only in a more mature way. Actually, I changed a bit when I was 13-15. I was not exactly myself, mainly because of low confidence and self esteem. Now that I'm older, I can see how I'm returning back to the way I was when I was younger and allowing myself to be the person who I wanted to be then, only I act older obviously.


Makes sense. l can see the dominant function showing up that early and possibly never changing.

l still have questions about the role of environment versus innate preference as far as type is concerned especially with what's now known about neuroscience, plasticity and epigenetics.

l think the predisposition is there.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Makes sense. l can see the dominant function showing up that early and possibly never changing.
> 
> l still have questions about the role of environment versus innate preference as far as type is concerned especially with what's now known about neuroscience, plasticity and epigenetics.
> 
> l think the predisposition is there.


I think my environment did play a role in the fact that I developed my Ti at a young age. My mom's an INTJ and my dad's an INTP, so I can see how being around thinking types since I was born would play a role in developing my Ti at a young age. I don't think I became an INTP because of my parents though. My sister is an INFP and she had the same environment as I did. So yeah, I think it was an innate preference, but I do think environment could make a difference in when you start using your functions.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Arya said:


> I think my environment did play a role in the fact that I developed my Ti at a young age. My mom's an INTJ and my dad's an INTP, so I can see how being around thinking types since I was born would play a role in developing my Ti at a young age. I don't think I became an INTP because of my parents though. My sister is an INFP and she had the same environment as I did. So yeah, I think it was an innate preference, but I do think environment could make a difference in when you start using your functions.


l've thought about the way it can relate to something like hand dominance which is an example given when explaining that preferences don't change.

But there have been cases of left-handed kids being forced to become right handed, when it "works" they seem to have some issues with learning and behavior. So perhaps the environment and forced actions can change cogntive functions, but too much environemntal influence can have a negative effect


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l've thought about the way it can relate to something like hand dominance which is an example given when explaining that preferences don't change.
> 
> But there have been cases of left-handed kids being forced to become right handed, when it "works" they seem to have some issues with learning and behavior. So perhaps the environment and forced actions can change cogntive functions, but too much environemntal influence can have a negative effect



I think that perhaps for some people when it works it's because some people aren't particularly dominant. I can't switch when I'm writing, but I've noticed when I'm doing others things like eating I'll randomly switch hands I use without even thinking about it. But other than people who aren't particularly dominant, I think it could cause problems. My mom had a terrible time at school when she was a child. The school system consistently tried to force her to change, and she just couldn't. She ended up getting labeled as stupid, even though she clearly isn't. I don't honestly think the school environment does a very good job of changing anybodies cognitive functions. If the kid is too disruptive they just put him or her on drugs. I'm guessing those types of environments typically just end up having a negative effect where the kid tries to suppress them self and years later it ends up coming out.


----------

